
New price comparison tool for e-grocery launches in Brazil - brunoely
https://zaply.com.br
======
brunoely
A brazilian startup - Zaply - launched a new price comparison website that
finds the best price for e-grocery shopping baskets, comparing many e-commerce
websites at the same time. Expected to launch in the US in the coming months.

